# Shindaiwa t242 string trimmer shuts off!



## 860johnjohn (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,i have a shindaiwa t242 string trimmer.It has new gas,new carb (from ebay),new spark plug.The trimmer turns on and shuts off immediately,it bogs down.Any suggestions please?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Remove the muffler and check the exhaust port for carbon buildup also check the spark arrestor it may be clogged. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

After you do what Geogrubb suggested and it does not fix your issue, check the adjustments of the carb. Will it even idle? First get it to idle correctly when at operating temp. You will need to tweek the low jet to get it to idle smoothly. If it boggs down when you give it gas, a tweak CCW of the high speed needle jet may solve your issue. 
Certainly first check the entire exhaust system including the port for any restrictions. Running rich and with extra oil in the gas causes carbon build up in the exhaust system.

Good Luck!


----------

